# State police take control of Millville police department



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

*State police take control of Millville police department*

* By Steven H. Foskett Jr.
TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*

* 
MILLVILLE- * Town officials at a press conference this morning offered few details about allegations against Police Chief Timothy P. Ryan and two other members of the force that have prompted the Board of Selectmen to relieve the officers of their duties and request assistance from the state police in running the department.

Chief Ryan; his brother, Sgt. James Ryan; and Officer Gerald Millette were placed on administrative leave last night by an executive session vote of the Board of Selectmen.

This morning, state police officials announced that they will be temporarily taking control of the department, and will supplement the small department with regular patrols.

"The state police will assist by providing patrols and supervisory personnel," said Massachusetts State Police Maj. Martha A. Catalano, commander of the state police Troop C headquarters in Holden.

Maj. Catalano said state police Lt. Sean M. Baxter, also out of Troop C, will be the supervising officer of the department as long as it takes the town to complete its investigation of the allegations. She said residents should not notice any interruption of police service. She said Lt. Carl MacKnight from the Grafton barracks provided coverage of the department last night after Chief Ryan, Sgt. Ryan, and Officer Millette were placed on leave.

The Police Department has a staff of nine officers, including Chief Ryan. Six officers remain, and state troopers will fill in those gaps, Maj. Catalano said.

Diane McCutcheon, chairman of the Board of Selectmen, did not elaborate on the nature of the allegations. She said that some time around Sept. 2005, the town received four written complaints about the operation of the department made by residents, town employees, and former town employees.

Based on those complaints, selectmen instructed town counsel Kopelman & Paige to launch an investigation. The results of that investigation prompted last night's decision to remove Chief Ryan, Sgt. Ryan, and Officer Millette.

She said the town is committed to coming to a fair conclusion of the matter, and said hearings for the three officers may be scheduled in the coming weeks. She characterized the notion that the board's move was politically motivated as ridiculous.

Officer Millette could not immediately be reached for comment this afternoon. Sgt. Ryan did not immediately respond to a telephone message left at his home. Chief Ryan said this morning he could not comment on the allegations, and referred questions to his lawyer, Andrew J. Gambaccini.

Mr. Gambaccini did not immediately respond to a phone message left for him at his office.

The chief said he was aware that he was being placed on administrative leave, and said he had been in contact with his brother.

"I will say, this is the first time in my 23 years at the department I've been placed on administrative leave," the chief said. Chief Ryan, who lives in town, was promoted to chief in 1988.

Ms. McCutcheon said Sgt. Ryan is a part-time employee, and said Chief Ryan does not currently work under a contract with the town. She said Officer Millette is a full-time officer.


----------

